# The zymol wax range



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Soo...I've done a couple of threads about waxes and Glasur seems to pop up all the time. I'm really tempted but unsure what the rest of the 'cheaper' waxes have to offer from the range.
Going off the cyc site, can anyone give opinions on looks and durability on them all ? 
Maybe a good thread to get all the zymol opinions in one thread, and save everyone searching pages and pages to piece together an opinion.
Soo...we have
Zymol Concours
Glasur
Titanium
Carbon
Japon
Creame

Cheers in advance, look forward to hearing your opinions


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Go for glasur or carbon and forget the rest


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Really, why not titanium ? :-/


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I've never tried the Zymol waxes mentioned above but would love to oneday, but i can tell you for a fact that Zymol Glasur on here, does not have a single bad word against it; if i had the money and the right car, it would be Glasur or Titanium; mentioned Titanium as it's for everyday use cars, for it's durability factor.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> I've never tried the Zymol waxes mentioned above but would love to oneday, but i can tell you for a fact that Zymol Glasur on here, does not have a single bad word against it; if i had the money and the right car, it would be Glasur or Titanium; mentioned Titanium as it's for everyday use cars, for it's durability factor.


 Ahh I see, yeah I hear nothin but good things about Glasur. I was just curious as to why the others don't get much of a mention.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Creame is for lighter cars, most cars are darker so less talk about it for that reason, but is an identical base, just tweaked.

Japon only for Jap cars - we also stock Volvo, Jaguar, Saab waxes so ditto - you'd buy them if you had that make of car. 

Titanium is the durable one for any car, whereas Glasur is specifically tweaked for German paints so most suited to those. 

Concours looks great, and is priced at £173 so obviously would need to really perform and does, but cost is an issue vs Glasur at £103 or Carbon at £51.50.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I really like Glasur, Swissvax best of show is worth a look too.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like glasur is Your best choice


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> I've never tried the Zymol waxes mentioned above but would love to oneday, but i can tell you for a fact that Zymol Glasur on here, does not have a single bad word against it; if i had the money and the right car, it would be Glasur or Titanium; mentioned Titanium as it's for everyday use cars, for it's durability factor.


would you like a sample of glasur to try mate ? i have about 65% of my jar left and a little does go a long way.can send you enough to do a panel or two 

if there is one thing i have learnt in all my 36 years on this planet, its this.buy what you want the first time round, because you always end up hankering for what you should have bought,then you usually buy it any way and you end up spending more money than you would have if you had bought right the first time  simple.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

That would be amazing if you could mate! Really appreciate it. As you said I kep going back and looking at glasur over and over again...but keep putting it off. I've probably spent the same amount on average waxes...shoulda just bit the bullet first off :-/

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Scott_VXR said:


> That would be amazing if you could mate! Really appreciate it. As you said I kep going back and looking at glasur over and over again...but keep putting it off. I've probably spent the same amount on average waxes...shoulda just bit the bullet first off :-/
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


i wasnt bloody talking to you i was talking to trip TDI :lol: will send you a bit as well.better head over to the sales section to see if i can get a new tub of glasur seeing as im catering for the wax section of this forum haha.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Aha...apologies..I'm on my phone...the quote didn't come up!! No worries...send trip one. I just want to see the pics of the panel he does ;-)  kind offer to him though...hats off to ya  

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Scott_VXR said:


> Aha...apologies..I'm on my phone...the quote didn't come up!! No worries...send trip one. I just want to see the pics of the panel he does ;-)  kind offer to him though...hats off to ya
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


no,no,im not that heartless.PM me your address an i will get some sent off to you this week sometime


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Really..sorry mate :-( I feel I've forced ya into it now :-/ feel like a right sponge lol. I'm honestly happy with some finished pics from trip 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

silverback said:


> if there is one thing i have learnt in all my 36 years on this planet, its this.buy what you want the first time round, because you always end up hankering for what you should have bought,then you usually buy it any way and you end up spending more money than you would have if you had bought right the first time  simple.


Yes! Isn't this the truth! 

Nothing worse than being left wondering.....


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Scott_VXR said:


> Really..sorry mate :-( I feel I've forced ya into it now :-/ feel like a right sponge lol. I'm honestly happy with some finished pics from trip
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


i will only offer once more :devil: PM me if you want a little sample 



type[r]+ said:


> Yes! Isn't this the truth!
> 
> Nothing worse than being left wondering.....


aye,nothing worse mate.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

silverback said:


> i will only offer once more :devil: PM me if you want a little sample


Thats the way , make him have it :lol::thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

streaky said:


> Thats the way , make him have it :lol::thumb:


:lol: i know.i think scott was using reverse psychology on me lol.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Scott_VXR said:


> Aha...apologies..I'm on my phone...the quote didn't come up!! No worries...send trip one. I just want to see the pics of the panel he does ;-)  kind offer to him though...hats off to ya
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


Tell you what, send me your addy and I'll send you a little sample of Vintage, no bull****. :thumb:

Shame on you SB


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

alxg said:


> Tell you what, send me your addy and I'll send you a little sample of Vintage, no bull****. :thumb:
> 
> Shame on you SB


That's extremely kind of you too Alex?

Can't wait to give mine a whirl :argie:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Ok ok...lol school boy error...keep the banter coming! It's all good..;-)


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I am actually serious! :wall:

Do I take it that is a no then?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

alxg said:


> I am actually serious! :wall:
> 
> Do I take it that is a no then?


i will have it mate


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

This has all gone a bit déjà vu :lol:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

lol..I wouldn't want to 'fall in love with it' and never be able to afford a pot ;-).

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Has anyone tried japon? Considering getting a pot but i already have naviwax dark,blacklight,476s,fk1000p and AS WAX. 

Seem to get the best 'flake pop' results from the fk1000p and naviwax, though blacklight gives the wettest looking finish out of the products i own at least. Just wondering if it tends to mute the flake or make it pop


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I have never regretted buying a Zymol wax I can say that much, the experience has always been a delight.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Silverback was right in his first post - buy what you have set your heart on, the extra cash pales into history with the delight in having got something you have always wanted.

I lost count of the number of customers I saw at shows from one year to the next who bought into a famous wax range at the entry level and came back next year to buy the one further up the range that they really wanted. A lot of wifes cars got their own wax jar !


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

If samples are being offered can anybody send me a sample of Solaris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just thought I would ask, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Glasur is fantastic! I love getting to use mine!


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Gonna be a hundred quid lighter for sure lol...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

glasur's great but one of the top auto finesse products(spirit or desire)both near on price and as good a results they have to be seriously worth considering


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

I use Carbon regularly and have never had cause to complain. Just make sure you store what ever you end up getting correctly.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Any Glasur owners that have bought another pot ?
How long would I be looking to get out of a pot ?
Say for instance I was to apply 2 initial coats...it last for ???
And then after number re applications, again 2 coats. Is this gna last me ages ! Or will my 100 quid pot be gone in no time..
Thanks for any feedback


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm on my 4th pot lol!

It's probably 'the best all round wax' there is - feels special, joy to use, smells nice, epic beading and sheeting.

The only issue is a touch of gassing if you apply too thickly.

Just get a pot


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

lol...four!! Your a good person to ask then!
Cheers for that mate...need to get my self a pot!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

you dont use a great amount,and you will use more wax if applying by hand then you would by applicator.a pot shoudl last a few years. would say if you are just using it for yourself and maybe one other person,then i would say i pot should last 3 years plus. putting 2 coats every two months on you would easily see 3 ,more likely 5 years.


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Ok..thanks mate 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

hey scott there is some zymol for sale for £45 in the sales section :thumb:

its awesome stuff coupled with HD cleanse and its like a glass finish :wave:


----------

